# Mirroring plein écran avec iPad 2?



## stéphane83 (18 Novembre 2011)

Salut,
Ma question est simple :
Lors d'un mirroring de l'iPad vers l'Apple Tv, l'image affichée ne complète pas tout l'écran.

Existe-t-il un réglage pour remédier à cela?

Merci.


----------



## sparo (21 Novembre 2011)

Il faut attendre que les développeur du programme en question ajoute une gestion spécifique dans leur soft, pour l'instant le seul que je connaisses c'est realracer2 HD


----------



## stéphane83 (21 Novembre 2011)

sparo a dit:


> Il faut attendre que les développeur du programme en question ajoute une gestion spécifique dans leur soft, pour l'instant le seul que je connaisses c'est realracer2 HD



Oui, c'est ce que j'ai vu.
Apple devrait aussi prevoir le plein écran pour le mirroring horizontal del'ipad sur Tv.


----------

